# [SOLVED] Pakiet foomatic-filters przerywa kompilację

## antarcticuspl

Podczas aktualizacji systemu 

```
emerge --sync && emerge -auDN world
```

Pakiet  net-print/foomatic-filters przerywa kompilację w połowie.

```
sent 58.38K bytes  received 7.45M bytes  79.44K bytes/sec

total size is 279.39M  speedup is 37.22

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17  USE="cups dbus" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.11-r1  USE="xinerama*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4 [2.24.11-r1] USE="X cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -colord -debug -doc -examples (-packagekit) -test -vim-syntax (-wayland)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.3.2  USE="xinerama*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.2 [2.20.1-r2] USE="udev%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.4 [1.42]

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/libarchive-3.0.4-r1  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma zlib -expat -nettle -static-libs -xattr" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.8-r3  USE="ncurses -emacs -qt4 -test -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-0.20.2-r1  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png tiff utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -qt4" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.20  USE="jpeg png tiff -perl -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-6.0_p1-r1 [5.9_p1-r4] USE="X* ldap*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.10.5 [0.9.8.4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-187 [171-r6] USE="gudev* hwdb* keymap* openrc%* -doc% -static-libs%" 

[blocks b      ] <sys-fs/udev-186 ("<sys-fs/udev-186" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-14)

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-14 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.107  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -examples -kde (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320  USE="acl pam (policykit) -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1 [20101024-r2] USE="(consolekit*) -systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1 [4.1.4.3] USE="acl%* -xattr%" 

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r1 ("<sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r1" is blocking sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 19) net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * foomatic-filters-4.0.17.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking foomatic-filters-4.0.17.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17 ...

 * Applying foomatic-filters-4.0.9-multilib.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-dbus

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for roundf in -lm... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking stddef.h usability... yes

checking stddef.h presence... yes

checking for stddef.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking vfork.h usability... no

checking vfork.h presence... no

checking for vfork.h... no

checking for fork... yes

checking for vfork... yes

checking for working fork... yes

checking for working vfork... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible malloc... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible realloc... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for working strtod... yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for dup2... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking for gethostname... yes

checking for regcomp... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strcspn... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strndup... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strcasestr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for printcap/... /etc/printcap

checking for cups-config... /usr/bin/cups-config

checking for ppr/... ${exec_prefix}/lib/ppr

checking for ppr/interfaces/... ${exec_prefix}/lib/ppr/interfaces

checking for ppr/lib/... ${exec_prefix}/lib/ppr/lib

checking for a2ps... no

checking for enscript... no

checking for mpage... no

checking for texttops... no

file-converter: 

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

configure: error: cannot find a2ps, enscript, mpage, or CUPS' texttops.  You need to have at least one installed

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/config.log

 * ERROR: net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2931:  Called econf '--enable-dbus'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'

>>> Failed to emerge net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17:

 * ERROR: net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2931:  Called econf '--enable-dbus'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/work/foomatic-filters-4.0.17'

```

 Czy da się w jakiś sposób naprawić? Maskowanie pakietu nic nie daje, usunąć też go nie mogę.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
configure: error: cannot find a2ps, enscript, mpage, or CUPS' texttops.  You need to have at least one installed 
```

 Przebuduj je z --oneshot i wtedy sprawdz.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> configure: error: cannot find a2ps, enscript, mpage, or CUPS' texttops.  You need to have at least one installed 
> ```
> ...

 Dzięki ruszyło dalej. Lecz teraz nękają mnie takie komunikaty przy różnych pakietach. Potrafi  skompilować trzy pakiety dobrze a przy nastepnym się zatrzymuje na tym.

```
nome-0.105/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] B��d 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

make: *** [all] B��d 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

```

lub

```
ake[1]: *** [all-recursive] B��d 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/work/pinentry-0.8.1'

make: *** [all] B��d 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 2315:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  573:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/work/pinentry-0.8.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/work/pinentry-0.8.1'

>>> Failed to emerge app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1:

 * ERROR: app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 2315:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  573:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/work/pinentry-0.8.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1/work/pinentry-0.8.1'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

 Na dodatek chyba dostałem bana do poniedziałku, dlatego że skopiowałem to polecenie emerge --sync && emerge -auDN world z jakiegoś blogu. Zamiast nie przesadzać z emerge --sync i tylko raz dziennie aktualizować. 

```
Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Sun Apr  1 01:05:31 UTC 2012
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie sadze bys dostal bana, anyway, jeden temat jeden problem, otworz drugi temat na to. Dodatkowo to co wkleiles nie zawiera nic sensownego, wiecje bledu potrzeba, dobre 50 linijek nad tym komunikatem emerge, ze sie wywalilo by sie przydalo.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie sadze bys dostal bana, anyway, jeden temat jeden problem, otworz drugi temat na to. Dodatkowo to co wkleiles nie zawiera nic sensownego, wiecje bledu potrzeba, dobre 50 linijek nad tym komunikatem emerge, ze sie wywalilo by sie przydalo.

 Ok. Takie większe informację wklejać tu w całośći by było przejrzyście czytać? Czy osobno na zewnętrzny link?

```
emerge -auDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7  USE="minizip*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-187  USE="gudev*" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * polkit-gnome-0.105.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking polkit-gnome-0.105.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105 ...

 * econf: updating polkit-gnome-0.105/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating polkit-gnome-0.105/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to disable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to i686-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-sign-compare... yes

checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler... -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare

checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler... 

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for GTK... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for POLKIT_AGENT... yes

checking for POLKIT_GOBJECT... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.50.2 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.16.0

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

                  polkit-gnome 0.105

                =======================

        prefix:                     /usr

        libdir:                     ${exec_prefix}/lib

        libexecdir:                 ${exec_prefix}/libexec

        bindir:                     ${exec_prefix}/bin

        sbindir:                    ${exec_prefix}/sbin

        datadir:                    /usr/share

        sysconfdir:                 /etc

        localstatedir:              /var/lib

        compiler:                   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

        cflags:                     -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare

        cppflags:                   

        Maintainer mode:            yes

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105 ...

make -j5 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Wej�cie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

Making all in src

make[2]: Wej�cie do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105/src'

  CC     polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-polkitgnomelistener.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"polkit-gnome-1\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share/polkit-gnome"\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPOLKIT_AGENT_I_KNOW_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -c -o polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-polkitgnomelistener.o `test -f 'polkitgnomelistener.c' || echo './'`polkitgnomelistener.c

  CC     polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-polkitgnomeauthenticator.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"polkit-gnome-1\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share/polkit-gnome"\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPOLKIT_AGENT_I_KNOW_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -c -o polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-polkitgnomeauthenticator.o `test -f 'polkitgnomeauthenticator.c' || echo './'`polkitgnomeauthenticator.c

  CC     polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"polkit-gnome-1\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share/polkit-gnome"\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPOLKIT_AGENT_I_KNOW_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -c -o polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.o `test -f 'polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c' || echo './'`polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c

  CC     polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-main.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"polkit-gnome-1\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share/polkit-gnome"\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPOLKIT_AGENT_I_KNOW_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -c -o polkit_gnome_authentication_agent_1-main.o `test -f 'main.c' || echo './'`main.c

polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c: In function 'polkit_gnome_authentication_dialog_constructed':

polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c:551:3: warning: 'gtk_hbox_new' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gtk-3.0/gtk/deprecated/gtkhbox.h:62): Use 'gtk_box_new' instead

polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c:559:3: warning: 'gtk_vbox_new' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gtk-3.0/gtk/deprecated/gtkvbox.h:60): Use 'gtk_box_new' instead

polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c:614:3: warning: 'gtk_vbox_new' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gtk-3.0/gtk/deprecated/gtkvbox.h:60): Use 'gtk_box_new' instead

polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c:647:3: warning: 'gtk_vbox_new' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gtk-3.0/gtk/deprecated/gtkvbox.h:60): Use 'gtk_box_new' instead

  CCLD   polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libudev.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `udev_device_get_devnode'

/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `udev_device_get_parent'

/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `udev_device_unref'

/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `udev_device_get_property_value'

/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `udev_device_new_from_devnum'

/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `udev_unref'

/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `udev_new'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1] B��d 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] B��d 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

make: *** [all] B��d 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/work/polkit-gnome-0.105'

```

To cały wynik jaki jest.

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libudev.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libEGL.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link) 

 

Czasem się developerom zdarzy, że nie wrzucą wszystkich zależności do ebuilda. Ale wystarczy przyjrzeć się logom i wiadomo, o co chodzi.

----------

## antarcticuspl

Juz udalo mi sie to naprawic, czytajac komunikaty ktore wypluwa emerge i stosujac rozne opcje.. Ale az sie boje aktualizowac teraz Gentoo , nazbieralo mi sie mnostwo pakietow

```
epm -gqa | wc -l

520

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Chłopie, rób to czym prędzej, potem będzie za późno.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Chłopie, rób to czym prędzej, potem będzie za późno.

 

Zrobiłem aktualizacje systemu 

```
emerge -avuND world
```

Wszystko się zaktualizowało poprawnie ale gdy wpisuję na koniec emerge --depclean pojawia się komunikat który chce mi usunąć jedyny edytor jaki posiadam , czyli nano

```
emerge --depclean

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies. Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

                                                                                                   

!!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.                            

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.                                                   

                                                                                                   

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...                                                          

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Press Ctrl-C to Stop in:  10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 ^C

Exiting on signal 2

```

Znalazłem podobny temat https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885306-start-0.html

i wynika z tego że jestem skazany na zainstalowanie Vima (całe 10MB do kompilacji) lub inny edytor. Zastanawiam się czy pozwolić  emerge --depclean usunąć nano a następnie go zainstalować przez 

```
emerge --noreplace nano
```

 będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem?

Pytanie 2. Czy z wersji stable ufw został już całkowicie usunięty z Gentoo? http://packages.gentoo.org/category/net-firewall

Nie da się go już zainstalować.

----------

## Garrappachc

Wywalili nano z profilu i tyla. Po depcleanie sobie normalnie zainstalujesz.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Wywalili nano z profilu i tyla. Po depcleanie sobie normalnie zainstalujesz.

 

To zrobiłem tak jak napisałeś bez tego --noreplace. A co z tym pakietem ufw , będzie on w ogóle dostępny w wersji stable za kilka tygodni. Czy nie ma na co liczyć i trzeba odmaskować ten pakiet instalując osobno?

----------

